# Frederick, MD BUNNY OVERFLOW @ Animal Control



## Strongheart (Aug 10, 2009)

These rabbits are at *Frederick County Animal Control in Frederick, Maryland*.

*OUT OF COUNTY AND OUT OF STATE ADOPTIONS ENCOURAGED. *

You will have to visit the shelter however. 

_SOME RABBITS HAVE BEEN *AT THE SHELTER FOR MONTHS* AND HAVE NOT BEEN PUT ONTO PETFINDER UNTIL THE LAST WEEK â THEIR TIME IS RUNNING OUT._

*PHOTOS* AVAILABLE AT THE LINK BELOW THE RABBITâS NAME

Or visit this link (videos too):
Rabbits at Frederick Md Animal Control

Contact for info about adopting these bunnies is [email protected].com _Let me know if you do not receive a response in a timely manner_ (email me at [email protected]). 

*ADOPTION FEE: $50.00 includes spaying/neutering*. Rabbit adopters will need to purchase a suitable cage, exercise pen and other supplies prior to adoption from a supplier of their choice. We provide a list of veterinarians skilled in rabbit care and ongoing support for new house rabbit caretakers. A rabbit is a wonderful friend. Please adopt.

*JASPER* is a small guy and a mini-rex mix. His mom is Ebony. He needs very much to be neutered as he is young and hormonal right now but once any rabbit is spayed or neutered, after about 30 days, the hormones are drained out of their system and they are very agreeable, nice companions. Jasper surely will be too so come in and meet Jasper today!









*STRIPE* is a lady rabbit who needs a better name! She was a stray and is *obviously a senior* as she already has partial cataract in her left eye. She surely has many good years left and has a reserved, ladylike personality. She needs to go on a diet as soon as possible as she seems pretty chubby and rabbits should have a diet of about 90% hay for many reasons including staying trim. Stripe's chances of getting adopted are not very good because many people want younger rabbits but this is not fair because she is so calm and mild, she surely will be a wonderful companion for the right family! Please come in and meet Stripe today!







*SNOWFLAKE* is a handsome boy. He is 2 years old and we're sure once he is neutered he will be a very sweet, handleable boy. He was given up because his owner no longer had time to care for him. Snowflake has a dog-like personality and acts like a dog! Snowflake today!







*FROSTY* is about a year or so old and he is very nice. He was handfed daily by his previous owner who no longer had time to care for him. He is used to indoor living and is acclimated to living with a nice dog. We're sure that once he's neutered, like all companion animals should be, he will be the perfect house pet. He is friendly and calm. 







*HAZEL* is a sweet little two year old Dutch girl who is very scared she will not get adopted. She is reserved and enjoys people. She wants very much to have her own family again and be appreciated for the nice rabbit lady she is. She is very nice! Come in and meet Hazel today!







*MILES* is a two year old lionhead boy who, like most lionheads, enjoys being brushed. He is used to living with other rabbits but of course he needs to be neutered to be able to do that again and be a nice rabbit to other rabbits instead of being highly hormonal. His previous owner gave him up because they had two other rabbits and said they didn't have time to care for a third. Miles likes to be petted but being such a small rabbit and having so much fur in his eyes, he needs to have you tell him that you're there and are going to pet him because it's so hard for him to see! Please come in and meet the handsome little fellow today!







*SKITTLES* is a very sweet and docile young male rabbit. He needs to be neutered like all the rabbits are at this shelter, but he is still sweet and friendly and outgoing nonetheless. He is very people oriented and has a very interesting shaped head, like a hare. Come in and meet Skittles today!







*CHAPS* is a very sweet, calm, personable fellow! He likes people a lot! And he is charming and adorable too. *He has been at the shelter a long time already* and needs to get his forever home soon before it's too late! Please consider bringing this nice gentleman rabbit into your home!







*EBONY* is a small dwarf who came into the shelter pregnant and gave birth to the little boy, Jasper. Ebony is sweet and mild mannered and calm and good. She's a very nice lady rabbit and she needs to get adopted soon as she has been here a long time. Please come in and meet Ebony today!


----------



## luvall (Aug 12, 2009)

is Miles still there? he is ADORABLE


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 14, 2009)

Is Chaps still there?


----------



## pla725 (Aug 15, 2009)

Looks like both buns are still available but time is ticking down.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 19, 2009)

Updates?


That adoption fee is amazing. Most people don't realize what hormones will do, and I don't know of many rabbit-savvy (private) vets who can do alterations or a brief wellness exam for the adoption cost.


----------

